# [ 2011 ] Olympia Vacation Owners (#0743)



## BigRedOne (Nov 22, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about this resort?  There always seems to be an abundance of exchanges available which, to me, indicates that this is a pretty crappy resort.  I am wanting to spend either the 3rd or 4th week in July in Wisconsin and would like to make this a family vacation. I need accommodations for at least 8 (and no one plays golf but we do like to fish).  I have tried exchanging into Wisconsin for several years but the availability seems to be pretty slim.


----------



## Pit (Nov 22, 2011)

I wouldn't make plans to vacation here. The future of the VOA is in doubt, as the ownership is voting on disolving the timeshare entity and selling off the assets.


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 23, 2011)

BigRedOne said:


> I am wanting to spend either the 3rd or 4th week in July in Wisconsin and would like to make this a family vacation. I need accommodations for at least 8 (and no one plays golf but we do like to fish).  I have tried exchanging into Wisconsin for several years but the availability seems to be pretty slim.



try Telemark ,it is further north, but is well worth it.  Fishing is available on site - that's why we go!  check my BLOG for several entries abot it, it is our favorite timeshare. 

You can match up units to make lock-offs that will sleep 8, call the resort to check on this.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm not certain, but I don't think this is a "resort" in the typical timeshare model.  Olympia is more a hotel type resort, that got into the t/s business.  They have had major renovations to their hotel property.  The location is convenient to Milwaukee (approx 30 mins away) and Madison (about an hour away) . . . but not so much to the Dells or other Wisconsin interests.


----------



## robcrusoe (Nov 26, 2011)

Wonderful location but just a bare bones timeshare.  Location, location, location, nice in the summer and the timeshare has privileges at the neighboring resort hotel.  take it!!


----------



## frommhma (Apr 11, 2012)

*Olympia is no longer being sold*



BigRedOne said:


> Does anyone know anything about this resort?  There always seems to be an abundance of exchanges available which, to me, indicates that this is a pretty crappy resort.  I am wanting to spend either the 3rd or 4th week in July in Wisconsin and would like to make this a family vacation. I need accommodations for at least 8 (and no one plays golf but we do like to fish).  I have tried exchanging into Wisconsin for several years but the availability seems to be pretty slim.



I've been an owner at Olympia for about 25 years.  As one person said, there was discussion of ending the timeshare portion of the resort, but not enough owners agreed to that, so it is still a viable choice for timesharing.  It is an older resort (note how long I've owned) and they are just starting to update the timeshare portion of the resort.  They do have three-bedroom condo's which would be great for the size of your group.  Just be aware that it certainly doesn't have a gold crown rating, but it will provide a very nice place to lay your head and cook a few meals as well as convenient access to WI Dells, the water playland of WI, as well as Milwaukee and Madison for more serious pursuits.


----------



## wbtimesharer (Jul 25, 2012)

robcrusoe said:


> Wonderful location but just a bare bones timeshare.  Location, location, location, nice in the summer and the timeshare has privileges at the neighboring resort hotel.  take it!!



As an owner at the resort, location is what this resort is about. You are walking distance to a ski hill, golf course, pools, spa, restaurant, and Oconomowoc has some great lakes and shopping.  Half hour to Madison and Milwaukee.  Fireside Playhouse is less than an hour away.  Dells is just over an hour.

There are  29 units with a mix of 1, 2 and 3 bedrooms.  Small pets are allowed in specific units.

The decision by the ownership was to stay a timeshare.  The BOD has aligned the maintenance fees to target renovating the resort to bring it up to date.  Previous boards have focused on keepin MF's low leaving little room for upkeep.


----------



## jade2g (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi,
I am an owner at this resort (a 3 bdrm unit).  I have been only for the last three years; but I certainly hope they do not shut down!  It is not a big place in terms of the number of units, but it is exactly what I needed.


----------



## Kozman (Apr 18, 2016)

We were here a few years ago. The units are bare bones acceptable however the location is great for seeing area attractions. There was mold growing on the wall in one of the bedrooms and the internet was next to the parking garage in the laundry room. I guess that is better than no internet. The office person on the weekend was surly and non co-operative when we asked if they had a lighter for the charcoal grills. Better bring your own matches. I had to walk over to the pro shop and borrow matches from someone there! Every question we had was answered with a shoulder shrug.


----------

